# Yahoo for Wahoo



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Stacy, Trevor and I decided to do a weekend of trolling, We got a late start both days, like around 11.. I looking on ripcharts.com and seen a nice scan of light blueish water around the ledge drops south of Destin to the Nipple. Soooo on Sat just her and I headed out just south south west of Destin. As we hit the 250 depth mark out went the 6 line spread. In less then 30 mins we had a 50 wide clicking away. She started bringing in lines and driving the boat wile I tried to keep Mr Wahoo from rapping up the other lines. 30 mins later Mr fish was beside the boat. She grabbed the gaff and hulled that sucker in the boat like a champ. 28lber! 
Come sun day we could not figure the seas forecast, calling for 2-4 building to 3-5. Well heck the 3 of us decided to give it a try anyway and glad we did as it was 1-2 with a light chop at times. This time we decided to head to "Ledge" and glad we did. about two hours into the troll away went one of the 50 wides. Trevor grabbed the rod and I started bring in lines and stacy captained the boat. Much easer with 3 then 2 lol. 40 mins later I grabbed the gaff and pulled Big daddy Wahoo into the boat 59lber! Big daddy wahoo was so lone he almost did not fit in the fish box. lol, Hour or so after that here we go again. Trevor is on the reel and I was on the gaff and Stacy at the helm as we landed a 25lber.
The water looks really good right now. Lots of life and the jellies are just about gone.... :thumbsup:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Way to get em!!


----------



## sykomommie (Aug 9, 2011)

Good job guys.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice Hoo's! Congrats!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Those pics mean you guys can wear the "Hoo's Your daddy" t-shirts! Great post and nice fish.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's some quality fish..!! Aint' it fun..!!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats! :notworthy: Now that's the way to do it.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice hoos!! thanks for the report.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

NICE!! What was yall trolling with??:thumbup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice job on the hoo's!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

grey ghost said:


> NICE!! What was yall trolling with??:thumbup:



3 black barts, 3 islanders all medium size with ballyhoo. They destroyed 2 of the barts :thumbup:, But just re-skirted them and we are ready for sat.:thumbsup:... blue/white and blue/pink was hit the most


----------

